# membership query



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

Joined at donnington still awaiting welcome pack etc, very slow?? :x


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

Can take up to 6 weeks, I joined via the shop a couple of weeks ago and thats what it said on there.

Place is run by non paid staff who give up their own time to do this so not a prob for me 

Patience amigo


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

As Tod says it can take 6 weeks, I renewed my membership 4 weeks ago and have not received my pack (including pen :wink: ). It's holiday time also and the TTOC is run by volunteers, cut them some slack, they do a very good job.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> As Tod says it can take 6 weeks, I renewed my membership 4 weeks ago and have not received my pack (including pen :wink: ). It's holiday time also and the TTOC is run by volunteers, cut them some slack, they do a very good job.


As said holidays [greece :wink: ] 8) 8) , please give them time  .


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Just a distant memory now Dave, I've been invited back in December for a wedding though :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

audi975 said:


> Joined at donnington still awaiting welcome pack etc, very slow?? :x


PM me your real name and Iâ€™ll check the status for you. 

As the others have said (thank you guys :-* :-* ) please be patient  we are all volunteers and unfortunately kids, jobs, partners, etc does sometimes get in the way. :wink: 

Terri :-*


----------

